
Apple says iPhone 4 algorithm is to blame, not antenna - xaverius
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/apple-says-iphone-4-algorithm-is-to-blame-not-signal.ars
======
c1sc0
Let me guess: they're trying to calm the media storm by releasing a quick
workaround while the real hardware issue will be solved in the next iteration
of the iPhone. Maybe by just applying a coating?

